# Ghost Shrimp



## Drift (Jul 26, 2010)

More like vanishing shrimp. :lol:
I added 3 ghost shrimp 10 my split 10 gallon tank. So 3 to 5 gallons. Today I only see one. Hahaha. I haven't witnessed my CT even looking at them, but he is a sneaky boy. Really both my males are very peaceful, they flared at each other once through the mesh and went on their happy little way. 
Now this is not the first time I have had this happen. I do not see any shell or carcasses hanging around in the tank. Neither my boyfriend or I see more than one. 

Anyone else have this problem?
Lone shrimp needs a name. Was thinking Kneivel. >


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

maybe they got sucked into the filter? that happened to me once ~.~;;;;


----------



## Drift (Jul 26, 2010)

I dont think so, the filter in take is on the other side of the divider. But thanks for the thought. Haha.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Sounds like your Betta had a seafood dinner, lucky bugger.


----------



## Drift (Jul 26, 2010)

I kind of figured, he does look a little bloated for only having one meal the other day. :'D Darn Durban nomming up my shrimp. 
I'm not to sure though I'm going to keep an eye out for them.


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

Haha!! Your fishie had a nice meal LoL!!


----------



## Drift (Jul 26, 2010)

Good thing they only cost 11 cents. Is it healthy to let my betta's eat them? 
If so I'll keep putting them in. XD


----------



## Drift (Jul 26, 2010)

Aha! I found a second one earlier.  Naming him Houdini.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope he didn't forget the shrimp sauce! lol


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Love the names you chose for your daredevil vanishing shrimp! ;]


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

lol sneaky lil shrimps arent they?


----------



## Drift (Jul 26, 2010)

They are super sneaky. They must have been hiding way back in the corner I could not see.


----------



## greg6585 (Aug 1, 2010)

how sneaky are they? Have they ever tried to escape or successfully escaped from the tank? I was thinking about getting a few for my tank but I was worried about them escaping...i used to house those red-clawed crabs and always wound up chasing them around my room.


----------



## Drift (Jul 26, 2010)

As long as you have a cover on they shouldn't get past that. Mine just figured out how to get through 2 dividers and can hide very well. 

On the other note Houdini got into the other side of the tank and was mauled by my other CT, Urkle. Then got stuck between the two dividers I have and while my boyfriend and I fished him out my two CT's were circling like sharks.


----------



## greg6585 (Aug 1, 2010)

Drift said:


> On the other note Houdini got into the other side of the tank and was mauled by my other CT, Urkle. Then got stuck between the two dividers I have and while my boyfriend and I fished him out my two CT's were circling like sharks.



:rofl:Sorry for laughing but that is hilarious...got mauled..


----------



## Drift (Jul 26, 2010)

It's ok to laugh, I was laughing but my boyfriend wasn't. I was beyond entertained by my betta's antics the entire time. 
I only got three to test out for a reason.


----------



## sharkweek (Jun 22, 2010)

4 of the six ghost shrimps i had quickly learned to hide- the other 2 did not so they got killed quickly. Not eaten but just mauled! Now one of my GS has eggs underneath her and I dont think i want to really be a baby shrimp mom.


----------



## Drift (Jul 26, 2010)

I wouldn't worry, they'll all be snacks for your betta anyways. >.> My littlest shrimp is the one that gotten eaten, and my medium sized one got mauled. My biggest one I have no seen.


----------



## greg6585 (Aug 1, 2010)

man, I was thinking of getting some for my 5 gallon but now, I don't think so. Just a waste of money


----------



## greg6585 (Aug 1, 2010)

Another question. What do you feed your ghost shrimp and how do you feed them? If the betta is going to eat everything you through in there, how are the shrimp gonna get anything? 
I feed my guy 2 pellets in the morning and 2-3 frozen glassworms (mosquito larvae) at night as I do not want to overfeed him.


----------



## Drift (Jul 26, 2010)

Every betta is different, I had some in with my one and never had a problem. Also supply plenty of hiding places and they should be fine.
Mine are always dragging plant pieces around and munching on them. However, I've seen shrimp breeders recommend Vegetable wafers and crab and lobster foods in very small quantities. I would distract my betta and drop some sinking pellets in the plants when I had mine all living.
Shrimps are scavengers and will eat whatever they can find.


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

What if I got some ghost shrimp in my 10g and some of them bred? Would the fry be any harm? I was just expecting Duke to eat them, however is it safe for them to eat?


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

yup, good betta food.


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

Alright, thanks now I don't have to worry about them breeding.


----------



## sharkweek (Jun 22, 2010)

i was noticing the other day that my shrimp are totally missing their front pincher arms. at least they still have the little micro mouth claws so they can still eat! its kind of sad watching them waive the little stumps around but i guess they are alright. i have read that female shrimp wont get eggs if they feel threatened so i guess my girls happy. she has a bunch of wierd looking eggs (Betta caviar) under her----


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

sharkweek said:


> its kind of sad watching them waive the little stumps around


I'm sorry but the way you phrased that made me laugh sooo hard :lol:

I'm lucky that my bettas don't even bother my RCS, when they were in a tank on their own I had 23 of the little things and then 1 by 1 they started to eat eachother :shock: so I put them in with Clark Gable and all 11 still live  I've been hoping to get some ghost shrimp but I can't find them anywhere :-( how big do these things actually get? for some reason I imagine them to be about 1-2 inches lol


----------



## Drift (Jul 26, 2010)

Ghost shrimp are just as little as the RCS.  I'm surprised you can't find them, people buy them as food for other pets actually. They're usually really cheap.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I have 3 petstores with every shrimp you can think of but not 1 GS in sight lol guess i'm gonna have to be patient and just keep an eye out for them


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey could you please read and comment on my thread? I have a question i wanna ask you.. http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=49759


----------

